# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Senate Bill S510: Ban on growing, trading, selling homegrown food-R Durbin(D-Il)

## hillbilly123069

I guess this has been in the shadows for a while but it started moving again.
Senate bill makes it illegal to grow, share, trade or sell homegrown food.
This corrupt fat cat knows his crooked ass is on the way out.
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=s111-510

----------


## hillbilly123069

Cosponsors:
Lamar Alexander [R-TN]
Jeff Bingaman [D-NM]
Richard Burr [R-NC]
Roland Burris [D-IL]
Saxby Chambliss [R-GA]
Christopher Dodd [D-CT] 
Michael Enzi [R-WY]
Kirsten Gillibrand [D-NY]
Judd Gregg [R-NH]
Thomas Harkin [D-IA]
Orrin Hatch [R-UT]
John Isakson [R-GA] Edward Kennedy [D-MA]
Amy Klobuchar [D-MN]
Ben Nelson [D-NE]
Tom Udall [D-NM]
David Vitter [R-LA]

----------


## idirtify

could you cite/paste the specific text?

----------


## Dr.3D

Oh boy, another black market is forming.

----------


## specsaregood

> could you cite/paste the specific text?


It is a long one.
Here is bit of stuff in it:



> Section 101 - 
> Amends the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (FFDCA) to expand the authority of the Secretary of Health and Human Services (HHS) to inspect records related to food, including to: (1) allow the inspection of records of food that the Secretary reasonably believes is likely to be affected in a similar manner as an adulterated food; and *(2) require that each person (excluding farms and restaurants) who manufactures, processes, packs, distributes, receives, holds, or imports an article of food permit inspection of his or her records* if the Secretary believes that there is a reasonable probability that the use of or exposure to such food will cause serious adverse health consequences or death.


I would wonder why farms and restaurants are excluded from this. 





> Section 102 - 
> Authorizes the Secretary to suspend the registration of a food facility if the food manufactured, processed, packed, or held by a facility has a reasonable probability of causing serious adverse health consequences or death to humans or animals.


So they can shut you down at anytime if they have a "reasonable probablity".





> Section 103 - 
> Requires each owner, operator, or agent in charge of a food facility to: (1) evaluate the hazards that could affect food; (2) identify and implement preventive controls; (3) monitor the performance of those controls; and (4) maintain records of such monitoring. Deems facilities required to comply with certain food-specific standards to be in compliance with this section. Requires the Secretary to promulgate regulations to establish science-based minimum standards for conducting a hazard analysis, documenting hazards, implementing preventive controls, and documenting such implementation. Prohibits the operation of a facility that manufactures, processes, packs, or holds food for sale in the United States if the owner, operator, or agent in charge of such facility is not in compliance with this section. Delays implementation of this section for small businesses.


Sounds like they want to kill you with paperwork.

The bill itself (http://www.govtrack.us/data/us/bills...1/s/s510rs.pdf)
Is currently at "only" 266 pages.

----------


## Uriel999

Oh great, now common gardeners are going to be competing with cannabis grow ops in the woods. Imagine 2 hikers walking down a path... "oh $#@! man," one says to the other as he points at an orange tree, "we'd better get out of here, we could have to deal with angry AK wielding garden hobbyists!" lol, Kotin I'm looking at you man. 

Retarded.

----------


## Kotin

> Oh great, now common gardeners are going to be competing with cannabis grow ops in the woods. Imagine 2 hikers walking down a path... "oh $#@! man," one says to the other as he points at an orange tree, "we'd better get out of here, we could have to deal with angry AK wielding garden hobbyists!" lol, Kotin I'm looking at you man. 
> 
> Retarded.



you have the right idea..

----------


## BuddyRey

I thought this bill was just a joke or a random conspiracy theory when I first heard about it.  It just seems too outrageously intrusive to be real.  Or maybe I just don't want to believe it.

----------


## forsmant

wtf?  Just when the gardening bug hits me... This is unenforceable.

----------


## sratiug

Here is a ballot initiative to end the nonsense from this thread... http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hlight=sratiug




> The right of natural persons to grow, raise, manufacture, possess, transport, buy, sell, trade, or consume any plant, animal, food, food supplement, health product, or textile shall not be infringed by any regulation, taxation, inspection, permission, criminalization or requirement imposed by any government or treaty.

----------


## Baptist

Hopefully stuff like this will wake up all the zombie lefties who love the central government.

----------


## specsaregood

bump for the helluvit

----------


## youngbuck

Not being able to grow my own food is *definitely* a line in the sand.

----------


## BuddyRey

This abomination can't possibly pass, can it?

----------


## Dr.3D

So I live on a farm, doesn't this mean I can still grow my own food?
I have chickens and a small vegetable garden and all of this is on the edge of corn crops right now.  Next year, it will be in the middle of bean crops.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

To get inspected and certification cost $$$$. Money for the premits, Money for the Inspection, Money for the Certificate...

It's another bill to control the people, make money off the people (lot's more gardens then farms), and to give the Big Boy Farmers a monopoly over the little guy.

Anything that involves Chris Dodd and Juddge Dredd Gregg you know it's a sellout to the corporate giantes.

----------


## SkyPie

Write strongly worded letters to all of the following.

*Support*
American Frozen Food Institute
Grocery Manufacturers Association
National Fisheries Institute
United Fresh Produce Association
National Restaurant Association
Produce Marketing Association
General Mills
Kraft Foods North America
Consumers Union
Center for Science in the Public Interest
Food Marketing Institute
American Public Health Association
Center for Foodborne Illness Research and Prevention
Consumer Federation of America
International Bottled Water Association
National Association of Manufacturers
National Confectioners Association
National Consumers League
Pew Charitable Trust
Trust for America's Health
Snack Food Association
Safe Tables Our Priority (STOP)
American Bakers Association
American Beverage Association
International Dairy Foods Association
International Foodservice Distributors Association
National Coffee Association
American Farm Bureau
American Veterinary Medical Association


Show support and respect for the following.
*Oppose*
*Weston A. Price Foundation
Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund
National Independent Consumers and Farmers Association
Raw Milk Association of Colorado
Farm Family Defenders
American Grassfed Association
Small Farms Conservancy
National Family Farm Coalition
Carolina Farm Stewardship Association*

----------


## SkyPie

BTW what the F is a snack food association?

----------


## Lucille

> This abomination can't possibly pass, can it?


But of course it will pass.  The egg recall gave it new life, and elections are coming up.  Gotta fill those campaign coffers with sweet sweet Big Ag cash!

Egg Recall Gives Boost to Food-Safety Bill




> In early August, a bipartisan group of Senate leaders pulled together a consensus draft of the bill. With senators hatching plans to break the stalemate, theres now some talk of a vote in the full Senate on Sept. 13.


Government to Regulate Your Whole Life. Again.




> The intent of the bill is to federalize what little authority remains in the hands of individual states. But also, the politicos want to take what little power that remains in the hands of private producers and transfer it to the Big Food Manufacturer-Big Agra-Big Government complex so that the rent-seeking corporatist state can squash its community competition under the guise of keeping you healthy and safe. These politicos are kept in power thanks to the munificent coffers of the Big Food power players.


Also here:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=258356

----------


## keepitlow

Will we still have farmers markets?

----------


## osan

> could you cite/paste the specific text?


Go here: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill...?bill=s111-510

----------


## osan

> ...This is unenforceable.



It doesn't need to be universally enfoceable, so long as it is readily enforceable on a selective basis.  It will serve as yet another lever by which to elicit "right" behavior.

----------


## SkyPie

http://www.mikeroweworks.com/2010/08...re-of-farming/

----------


## Seraphim

Communities should fight this by grouping together and growing "community crops" just to spite this nonsense. If the hammer falls on them, it will be a resounding message of tyranny that would be felt across the nation.

----------


## Lucille

Guess who's likely to vote "YAY! on this POS?:




> September 3, 2010
> 
> Dear [Lucille]:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me to share your views concerning S. 510, the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act of 2009. I appreciate knowing your thoughts on this issue.
> 
> As you know, S. 510 would amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to expand the authority of the Secretary of Health and Human Services to improve food safety by requiring each food facility to evaluate hazards and implement preventive controls. The bill would also require the Secretary of Health and Human Services and the Secretary of Agriculture to work together to create a National Agriculture and Food Defense Strategy. This measure was introduced on March 3, 2009, and referred to the Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions, on which I serve. Please be assured that I will keep your concerns in mind should this legislation be considered during the 111th Congress.
> 
> Thank you again for taking the time to share your views. Please feel free to contact me on this or any other matter of concern.
> ...


This was in response to a letter I wrote to both he and Kyl asking them to vote Nay, since it represents yet more control over the people, and more regulatory capture/rent-seeking by BigAG to help them kill the small farm and ranch.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Control food and you control people...Henry Kissinger


This will pass, more SWAT raids will rain down on small and independent farmers and more control will be in place.

----------


## Noob

Nutrient Reference Values (NRVs) Another Codex trick: set nutritional levels so low that everyone will be in chronic nutritional deficit - and think that it is normal. This connects directly to S. 510, the Food Fascism Bill, and S. 3218, the Wall Street Reform Bill that contains language which can kill dietary supplements through hostile regulation


S 510, the Food Safety Modernization Act of 2010, may be the most dangerous bill in the history of the US. It is to our food what the bailout was to our economy, only we can live without money. 

“If accepted [S 510] would preclude the public’s right to grow, own, trade, transport, share, feed and eat each and every food that nature makes. It will become the most offensive authority against the cultivation, trade and consumption of food and agricultural products of one’s choice. It will be unconstitutional and contrary to natural law or, if you like, the will of God.” ~Dr. Shiv Chopra, Canada Health whistleblower

It is similar to what India faced with imposition of the salt tax during British rule, only S 510 extends control over all food in the US, violating the fundamental human right to food. 

Monsanto says it has no interest in the bill and would not benefit from it, but Monsanto’s Michael Taylor who gave us rBGH and unregulated genetically modified (GM) organisms, appears to have designed it and is waiting as an appointed Food Czar to the FDA (a position unapproved by Congress) to administer the agency it would create — without judicial review — if it passes. S 510 would give Monsanto unlimited power over all US seed, food supplements, food and farming.

History
In the 1990s, Bill Clinton introduced HACCP (Hazardous Analysis Critical Control Points) purportedly to deal with contamination in the meat industry. Clinton’s HACCP delighted the offending corporate (World Trade Organization “WTO”) meat packers since it allowed them to inspect themselves, eliminated thousands of local food processors (with no history of contamination), and centralized meat into their control. Monsanto promoted HACCP. 

In 2008, Hillary Clinton, urged a powerful centralized food safety agency as part of her campaign for president. Her advisor was Mark Penn, CEO of Burson Marsteller*, a giant PR firm representing Monsanto. Clinton lost, but Clinton friends such as Rosa DeLauro, whose husband’s firm lists Monsanto as a progressive client and globalization as an area of expertise, introduced early versions of S 510. 

S 510 fails on moral, social, economic, political, constitutional, and human survival grounds.
1. It puts all US food and all US farms under Homeland Security and the Department of Defense, in the event of contamination or an ill-defined emergency. It resembles the Kissinger Plan.

2. It would end US sovereignty over its own food supply by insisting on compliance with the WTO, thus threatening national security. It would end the Uruguay Round Agreement Act of 1994, which put US sovereignty and US law under perfect protection. Instead, S 510 says: 

COMPLIANCE WITH INTERNATIONAL AGREEMENTS.

Nothing in this Act (or an amendment made by this Act) shall be construed in a manner inconsistent with the agreement establishing the World Trade Organization or any other treaty or international agreement to which the United States is a party.

3. It would allow the government, under Maritime Law, to define the introduction of any food into commerce (even direct sales between individuals) as smuggling into “the United States.” Since under that law, the US is a corporate entity and not a location, “entry of food into the US” covers food produced anywhere within the land mass of this country and “entering into” it by virtue of being produced. 

4. It imposes Codex Alimentarius on the US, a global system of control over food. It allows the United Nations (UN), World Health Organization (WHO), UN Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO), and the WTO to take control of every food on earth and remove access to natural food supplements. Its bizarre history and its expected impact in limiting access to adequate nutrition (while mandating GM food, GM animals, pesticides, hormones, irradiation of food, etc.) threatens all safe and organic food and health itself, since the world knows now it needs vitamins to survive, not just to treat illnesses. 

5. It would remove the right to clean, store and thus own seed in the US, putting control of seeds in the hands of Monsanto and other multinationals, threatening US security. See Seeds – How to criminalize them, for more details.

6. It includes NAIS, an animal traceability program that threatens all small farmers and ranchers raising animals. The UN is participating through the WHO, FAO, WTO, and World Organisation for Animal Health (OIE) in allowing mass slaughter of even heritage breeds of animals and without proof of disease. Biodiversity in farm animals is being wiped out to substitute genetically engineered animals on which corporations hold patents. Animal diseases can be falsely declared. S 510 includes the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), despite its corrupt involvement in the H1N1 scandal, which is now said to have been concocted by the corporations.

7. It extends a failed and destructive HACCP to all food, thus threatening to do to all local food production and farming what HACCP did to meat production – put it in corporate hands and worsen food safety. 

8. It deconstructs what is left of the American economy. It takes agriculture and food, which are the cornerstone of all economies, out of the hands of the citizenry, and puts them under the total control of multinational corporations influencing the UN, WHO, FAO and WTO, with HHS, and CDC, acting as agents, with Homeland Security as the enforcer. The chance to rebuild the economy based on farming, ranching, gardens, food production, natural health, and all the jobs, tools and connected occupations would be eliminated.

9. It would allow the government to mandate antibiotics, hormones, slaughterhouse waste, pesticides and GMOs. This would industrialize every farm in the US, eliminate local organic farming, greatly increase global warming from increased use of oil-based products and long-distance delivery of foods, and make food even more unsafe. The five items listed — the Five Pillars of Food Safety — are precisely the items in the food supply which are the primary source of its danger. 

10. It uses food crimes as the entry into police state power and control. The bill postpones defining all the regulations to be imposed; postpones defining crimes to be punished, postpones defining penalties to be applied. It removes fundamental constitutional protections from all citizens in the country, making them subject to a corporate tribunal with unlimited power and penalties, and without judicial review. It is (similar to C-6 in Canada) the end of Rule of Law in the US.

http://foodfreedom.wordpress.com/201...ass/#more-1828

----------


## MN Patriot

Here is the latest about this bill from http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=s111-510: 
Last Action:
Sep 29, 2010: Cloture motion on the motion to proceed to the bill presented in Senate.

As far as I understand, you can grow food for your own consumption, but if you sell or give it away you need to be able to track it. Eventually every garden will have to be registered and monitored by some bureaucrat. 
This is why we need to raise taxes, to reduce unemployment by hiring more bureaucrats.

----------


## sluggo

bump

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The Dog w/Flees... read on

http://dakiniland.wordpress.com/2010...gan-amendment/

*S. 510 Passed with the Tester-Hagan Amendment*

As many of you may have heard, S 510 the food safety bill, passed the Senate yesterday.  I’ve discussed this bill once before.    In that post I asked that people ask their Senators to vote for the   Tester-Hagan amendment if they must vote for this poorly done bill.  *I’m   happy to say the Tester-Hagan amendment passed with the bill, along   with several other amendments that will make it a bit easier on small   farmers.

*Thanks so much for writing and calling about this!



> Even with bill’s passage all hope is not lost by any means.  Because of Democrat foolishness, the *Senate bill includes provisions about taxes*, a House prerogative.  So the House Democrats will probably stop the Senate bill for a bit.
>  The bill has to be reconciled with the House version once all these  mistakes are rectified, if they can be rectified.  *The House version of  the bill is much, much harsher to small farmers.*  I might, therefore, be  asking you all to write and call as the reconcilation process goes  forward.
> 
>  There are several other ways to stop the worst of this bill.  One is  when the UDSA/FDA/HSA/DHS (Why the heck is Homeland Security involved?)  actually make up the rules.  
> 
> There will be hearings, committees,  ‘listening’ sessions and more.  Although the path to public involvement  in these hearings is convoluted and arcane, it can be done.
>  For example, up until last year small farmers, and anyone who owned a  horse, goat, sheep, cow, chicken, duck, or pig as a pet, had NAIS looming before them.  NAIS,  the National Animal Identification System, was to mandate an RFID for  every ‘farm’ animal in this country.  It was meant to facilitate disease outbreak tracing and enhance the ability for American meat producers to sell their products overseas.
> 
>  NAIS mandated one RFID per ‘lot’ of animals. So a ‘lot’ of 10,000  chickens hatched, raised and slaughtered together would need one RFID  tag.  That’s great for a CAFO.  But for a small farmer, who hatches  maybe 100 chickens here, 100 there, or even less, it’s disaster.  Each  chicken or small lot would need a number.  The system worked the same  for horses, cattle, goats, etc.  So I, with my 17  18 (keep forgetting the little one) goats, would pay 18 times what  someone with 1,000 goats kidded at once would pay.  Yea, that’s fair.   The NAIS rules also meant a ton of other impositions.  Farmers would be  required to report any movement of animals within 24 to 48 hours.  If  you rode your horse down a trail, every farm you passed would have to  report your movement into and off of their property.  Take your pet goat  to the vet in your car?  Report that movement within 24 to 48 hours or  face a fine.  Animal die? Report it.  Animal born?  Report it.  Animal  moved to a different pasture through a common area?  Report it.  In  order to facilitate all this reporting your property would be registered  as a ‘premises’ and given a ‘premises number’.  Legally, the owner of a  premises has a different set of rights, lesser rights, than the owner  of property. 
> ...


*Point 1:* ‘ Would require farmers and food manufacturers to put in   place controls to prevent bacteria and other pathogens from   contaminating food.’
 The bill requires ‘GAPS’ (Good Agricultural Practices) to be put in   place for farmers.  These are basically flow charts that are meant to   identify problem areas and tell the farmer how to prevent them.  They   probably work ok for a farmer who grows 10000000000 acres of lettuce.    However, I grow about 2 4 x 100 ft beds of lettuce, 4 4 x 100 ft beds of   broccoli, 8 4 x 100 ft beds of potatoes… well you get the idea.  I’d   have to have a GAPS, generally designed by a food engineer ($$$$) for   each vegetable and for how the growing of each vegetable impacts the   other.  I really resent this kind of linear, engineering thinking that   is applied to everything.  Learning about, and deciding to follow ‘good   agricultural practices’ is something every farmer does.  If they don’t,   they go out of business.

*Point 2:* ‘Would require the Food and Drug Administration to  regularly  inspect all food facilities, with more frequent inspections  in higher  risk facilities. ‘
 Who defines ‘higher risk’?  Right now, it seems the FDA thinks little   dairies and creameries are high risk.  The factories that produced the   550 million egg recall had the equivalent of ‘GAPS’ in place.  They had   inspections, and got fined and written up, over and over again.  Most  of  the HAACP (equivalent of GAPS) stuff requires them to self inspect  and  self report.  The problems in these factories were ongoing over  years.   But a little cheese producer   that has never tested positive for listeria is shut down because a   California seized sample, held in improper conditions by the government,   stripped of all the actual tracing lot numbers which are supposed to   allow backtracing of food by that same government, ad nauseum, came back   positive for listeria. 

*Point 3:*  ‘Would allow the FDA to order a mandatory recall of any product it suspects may harm public health. ‘
 This one sounds great.  Of course, the FDA basically already has this   ability.  Note the wording ‘suspects may harm’.  This could mean that a   small farm or food producer is effectively destroyed while the FDA   determines with the glacial slow movement of government facilities   dragging their collective feet, that the farm/food producer did nothing   wrong.

*Point 4:*  ‘Would improve disease surveillance, so that outbreaks of food poisoning can be discovered more quickly’
 I like this one.  But how are they actually going to do it?  More   testing I suppose.  Who pays?  The consumer and the farmer.  What about   testing post slaughter, post canning, post wrapping, etc?
*
 Point 5:*  ‘ Would require farmers and food-makers to maintain   distribution records so that the FDA can more quickly trace an outbreak   to its source. ‘
 This is NAIS-like.  At one time the government was talking about   requiring every head of lettuce or broccoli to have an RFID.    Interesting concept, and it may come to that.  It would provide great   tracing, until the RFID is removed.  And even then, what if you return   to the store with an RFID tag from lettuce that you said made you sick.    You neglect to mention you ate that lettuce right after you cleaned  the  cat box…  RFID tags won’t do anything about post-slaughter   contamination, which is where MOST of the contamination of meat happens.    The tag is removed from the animal when it’s slaughtered, of course.
 Having said that, I don’t know of a farmer or food-maker that doesn’t   maintain distribution, aka sales, records.  Maybe it’s different in the   big ag operations.
*
 Point 6: * ‘Would require foreign food suppliers to meet the same safety standards as domestic food-makers. ‘
 I love this one.  Could we reverse it and make it so that our food   suppliers have to label GMO products and so on?  That would rock.

*Point 7:*  ‘Would exempt small farmers and food processors.’
 This is good.  I’ll believe it when I see it.  Tester’s amendment  says  that small food producers have to abide by either the state   regulations or the fed regulations.  In practice, the fed usually tells   the state how to regulate, or withholds money.  So it’s all one in the   same. * I’m a bit worried about the part (they might have removed  this in  the final bill) that sends a farmer to jail for 10 years if  they  ‘distribute adulterated food’. * The problem is the definition  of  distribute, adulterated and even food.  Heh.  Raw yogurt can be   considered adulterated by some, because it’s still got the little raw   beasties in it that make it so good.

*Final point:  ‘Would add 17,800 new FDA inspectors by 2014.*’

I’ll believe that when I see it.  Paid for by what?  Are they going to be like the TSA?  Who’s training them?

----------


## malkusm

This has been added into the Omnibus spending bill for 2011 which is to be voted on this week: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...tions-Act-2011

----------


## Cowlesy

> This has been added into the Omnibus spending bill for 2011 which is to be voted on this week: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/entry.p...tions-Act-2011


The Omnibus spending Bill, better known as the 'OM NOM NOM YOUR TAX MONEY' spending bill of 2011.

----------

